# The Difference Between White Oak and Red Oak



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Well I know what Red Oak looks like as I have worked with it several times and assumed that White Oak was basically the same except it being a color closer to white like maybe Spruce. Yeah I was wrong. Kirk at Woodworkers Source has a video on the subject. It enlightened me... The Difference Between Red and White Oak Lumber


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Interesting facts but a quick look at the store and it's unclear how his wood is sold. Any milling or all kiln dried rough sawn?


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

sreilly said:


> Interesting facts but a quick look at the store and it's unclear how his wood is sold. Any milling or all kiln dried rough sawn?


Their website is here Woodworkers Source with an example here of 4/4 cherry by the board foot here Cherry. Half way down the Cherry page they go into a little detail Kiln Dried, Random Widths if not specified, they buy rough sawn and have it surfaced on 2 sides, 83% clear on one side in the Cherry wood case 90% or better. I haven't bought from them.... yet. I've loaded up my cart several times but haven't pulled the trigger.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

I've purchased a couple of times. The boards are kiln dried and front/back planed. The edges are rough sawn. You can pay extra to have one side straight cut. 

I was quite satisfied with the quality of the lumber but it is pricey if shipped. You are in luck if you are in Arizona and can pick it up.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Shipping has been the deal breaker for me.. but will likely buy in 2021. I assumed the quality was there glad but not positive. Oscar thanks for your comments about their quality.


----------

